# anyone know what I can take with Clomid?



## guider (Nov 20, 2008)

yesterday was day one of my cycle,
today I took my first Clomid,

now I have period pains, this is quite normal for me (not worrying it is anything to do with clomid)
but i was wondering if anyone knows if I can take anyother medication with it - paracetamol, co-codamol or ibuprofen?

ibuprofen would be the preferred, as it is the only one that vaguely works for the pain, but anything would be better than nothing, 
I am just about coping at the moment but will definatley need something (if I am allowed) before I go to bed as otherwise I won't get any sleep tonight.
if I sleep tonight tommorows pain I can put up with and everything is usually fine after than.
if I don't sleep, from experience when I have run out of painkillers then tomorrow I will need to keep going I curling into a ball regularly in a corner.


----------



## joeandwillsmummy (Aug 2, 2008)

Hi Guider,

The advice I have been given is to avoid all medications such as ibuprofen, codeine etc when ttc conceive.

I was advised only to take paracetamol.

I can't see that one day dose of ibuprofen is gonna hurt this early in cycle ( ur on AF if i remember rightly ) but it depends on how rigid you want to be.

If totally rigid i'd avoid everything except paracetamol  

Hope this helps. Pop over to the main thread hon it's very welcoming and friendly and supportive, even if we are all a little  

XX Nik


----------



## MistyW (May 6, 2008)

Hi Guider
Sorry to hear that you are in pain.
My doc says that it is fine to take Ibuprofen, Mefanamic Acid, Vodka, whatever you want really when you have got AF, because you won't be UTD and therefore it can't do any harm.
I get evil AF pain, so I have to take a lot of drugs.  I also find a hot water bottle helps, as does lying down and getting dh to bring me tea and soup


----------



## guider (Nov 20, 2008)

MistyW said:


> Hi Guider
> Sorry to hear that you are in pain.
> My doc says that it is fine to take Ibuprofen, Mefanamic Acid, Vodka,


unfortunately one sip of vidka makes me sick!



MistyW said:


> I get evil AF pain, so I have to take a lot of drugs. I also find a hot water bottle helps, as does lying down


off to run Brownies soon, don't think it is going ot be a lying down night as I have just been sorting out stuff fo an agility badge night!



MistyW said:


> and getting dh to bring me tea and soup


hubby is out, I've tried asking the cat, but she read the line about lying down and went straight back to my bed!

Thanks for the advice, my main concern was whether it is safe to take something else with the clomid as I am definately not going to be pregnant at the moment that is not a worry
but if you have been advised it is ok to take together then I assume there are no interactions


----------



## MistyW (May 6, 2008)

The cat has the right idea.
No, take the drugs and don't worry    
Have you been checked out for endemetriosis?  
You are brave, running a brownie group.  Hope you have fun


----------



## guider (Nov 20, 2008)

the Brownies are easy, it's the Guides on a Tuesday night that are the problem
Brownies do as oyu tell them
Guides answer back more

and no I have never been checked for endemetrosis,
should I have been?
presumably I should speak to hospital?
what is involved?


----------



## MistyW (May 6, 2008)

Cheeky guides!

The hospital I'm at insisted I was checked out thoroughly before they prescribed Clomid.  But other places give it as the first course of treatment.  
If you are getting bad AF pains then it might be worth mentioning it to your consultant.  I was given a scan first of all which was clear.  I then went for a lap & dye which confirmed my tubes were clear, but I had mild endo (still hurts though  )
Have you had any tests done?
And (sorry to bombard you with questions) are you familiar with FAM (the Fertility Awareness Method - checking fertility signs, taking temps to detect ovulation, etc)?  I mention it to everybody, because it just gives you the best possible chance of success whilst taking Clomid   Let me know if you want more info.
And most of all, good luck!


----------



## guider (Nov 20, 2008)

MistyW said:


> Cheeky guides!


your smiley pictures made me laugh, we were discussing next tuesday when the guides are doing a fashion show.
I wanted some way of holding the flag up and one of the other guiders started to say that she had this big metal ...
the rest of us all started laughing as we had all imaginged her using it on the 2 girls we had just been moaning about, she newer to the unit and obviously hasn't caught up with the way our minds work yet,



MistyW said:


> The hospital I'm at insisted I was checked out thoroughly before they prescribed Clomid. But other places give it as the first course of treatment.
> If you are getting bad AF pains then it might be worth mentioning it to your consultant. I was given a scan first of all which was clear. I then went for a lap & dye which confirmed my tubes were clear, but I had mild endo (still hurts though )
> Have you had any tests done?


when I first went to the consultant they took a urine sample, blood sample and an internal scan, I then had blood tests done throughout my cycle, my 21 day had to be a day 20 as it fell on a saturday, but that is the only tests I had done



MistyW said:


> And (sorry to bombard you with questions) are you familiar with FAM (the Fertility Awareness Method - checking fertility signs, taking temps to detect ovulation, etc)? I mention it to everybody, because it just gives you the best possible chance of success whilst taking Clomid  Let me know if you want more info.
> And most of all, good luck!


I have been checking my temps for almost a year now and CF for the last couple of months, but will always welcome more information.
so far my temps have shown that some months I ovulate and other months ... well who knows! 

is there anything different I should be looking out for in my temps and other signs now that I am on clomid?

thanks for all the help and advice, anything is useful


----------



## MistyW (May 6, 2008)

Hiya
That's great that you're charting temps and other signs.  Click on the blue ticker below this and it will take you to a website where you log your temps online and it does give other useful information as well.
Unfortunately, I can't help you with the Clomid question, as I only really started charting when I started the tablets.  So, I don't know if there's any change.
Anyway, come and have a chat in the Clomid chat thread.  There's loads of girls on there who can give you great advice


----------



## guider (Nov 20, 2008)

I clicked on your blue ticker.
I've been recording in the same place for a while, it's so easy and it works things out for me without me having to stress my brain, partcularly when my cycles are irregular and half the time, the website can't find the ovulation date either!


----------



## MistyW (May 6, 2008)

If you create a ticker on that website, you can paste it into your forum signature. There's lots of girls on here with lots of experience who might be able to give you some advice


----------

